# Alernative to Uber



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

I find it hard to believe that no-one has come up with an alternative to Uber.
Uber owns nothing, has no contracts, no franchises, no property, less than no respect from drivers.
Why has nobody come along with a modicum of decency and taken these assholes out?
They will be taken out eventually, but many people will suffer in the meantime.
There is one person that can help right now...................
How about it Mr Trump?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

1+800-RIDE TAXI


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No one else is willing to throw a few billion per year out of the window. The ones that was foolish enough to do this went bankrupt.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

LYFT?


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Where does the money go? Software doesn't cost that much. The human support is nonexistent. Is it all going to self driving car research? IF so, then we just need a rideshare company who does not want to do self driving cars.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ignatowski said:


> Where does the money go?


Advertising, insurance, lawsuits/settlements, attorneys, gov't bribes/payoffs/political contributions, corporate vacations, $6 billion to Travis, wasteful offices, CSR's, tech support/software/hardware/infrastructure and finally SDC's.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

If you really want to know just download the SEC IPO file and everything they claim is there. Including their creative accounting. 

However, clearly their biggest problem is driver churning, insurance, marketing. Legal just going to escalate after IPO, when EU finishes their probe, and relentless regulatory pressures from government's. 

Their business model not sustainable in the long run as long as revenues depend on fares.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

snert said:


> I find it hard to believe that no-one has come up with an alternative to Uber.
> Uber owns nothing, has no contracts, no franchises, no property, less than no respect from drivers.
> Why has nobody come along with a modicum of decency and taken these assholes out?
> They will be taken out eventually, but many people will suffer in the meantime.
> ...


_"Uber owns nothing"_

*Developing and Owning the Proprietary Software is E V E R Y T H I N G *
and the reason Uber is worth Billions while using the working poor to destroy their vehicles for minimum wage

Uber's an evil genius


----------



## Scoutz (Apr 6, 2019)

snert said:


> I find it hard to believe that no-one has come up with an alternative to Uber.
> Uber owns nothing, has no contracts, no franchises, no property, less than no respect from drivers.
> Why has nobody come along with a modicum of decency and taken these assholes out?
> They will be taken out eventually, but many people will suffer in the meantime.
> ...


My brother has drivin a cab for 20 years in Houston, he says that eventually you wont need a ridesharing company to make money, they will still be around and possibly driverless but, individuals will be contracted through the cities, the rates will be lower than Uber but you will keep most of the money, there will be a multitude of choices for consumers to make.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

snert said:


> There is one person that can help right now...................
> How about it Mr Trump?


President Trump rides in limos and has his own drivers. Uber is sort of off of his radar. I'm not sure what you would want him to do?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Pay attention to what most people can't see. Separating the autonomous vehicles unit serves many purposes, specifically when raising capital. Uber won't be able to tap new investors after IPO. But their new unit, entity, will cap new investors money. 

If Uber's stock opens at projected range the most they're bringing in is $10 billion. At their burn rate it won't last 3 years. 

However, their new unit is their new beginning. Their eventual transition out of ridesharing with drivers. Uber's business model is not sustainable with drivers since it depends on increasing their portion of fares to cover costs. Ironically drivers are sustaining uber's goal to eventually displace drivers. Is like feeding and raising a dragon that will burn you once it has grown.

Uber's ultimate goal is to displace drivers and cannot be done without autonomous vehicles deployment in mass. 

Therefore, uber will fade, dissolve once they burn through IPO capital. 

Keep feeding uber.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

beebob said:


> _"Uber owns nothing"_
> 
> *Developing and Owning the Proprietary Software is E V E R Y T H I N G *
> and the reason Uber is worth Billions while using the working poor to destroy their vehicles for minimum wage
> ...


True.



No Prisoners said:


> Pay attention to what most people can't see. Separating the autonomous vehicles unit serves many purposes, specifically when raising capital. Uber won't be able to tap new investors after IPO. But their new unit, entity, will cap new investors money.
> 
> If Uber's stock opens at projected range the most they're bringing in is $10 billion. At their burn rate it won't last 3 years.
> 
> ...


I wish everyone will listen.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> True.
> 
> 
> I wish everyone will listen.


People must promulgate this image. Uber is The Borg. Trolls in forums are the humanoid subjects with the purpose to divide and conquer. Resistance is futile. Drivers are assimilated for the benefit of the collective. 
People must equate uber to The Borg. Is the same mentality.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In the mean time...reject all base rate rides, all pool rides and all silly incentives. If everyone does that, we all might make a little money. And, look out for your own azz.


----------

